# parole fastidiose



## cat (12 Luglio 2007)

ci sono delle parole scritte nei post , sms, lettere mail che possono dare fastidio per il loro significato o per come sono scritte.

io ho il " difetto" di scrivere tanto in minuscolo ( nel web e in sms). ignoro le maiscole.
In germania dove vivevo tutto era MAIUSCOLO..... ora mi sfogo un po per far pari.
scusate



io detesto quando mi scrivono " stassera"..... dio mio, che fastidio mi da!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

*Sono tollerante*

Ma ... "mettere i paletti" non lo sopporto più!


----------



## Old Paolo (12 Luglio 2007)

Potrei scriverci un libro, la prima che mi viene in mente è: PERPLIMERE o PERPRIMERE, questo verbo in Italiano NON ESISTE, esiste perplesso che non è un participio, ma un aggettivo.


Se mai fosse stato recepito in italiano il relativo verbo latino che era perplectere al massimo avremmo dovuto dire PERPLETTERE, ma dato che non esiste, continuiamo a dire "restare perplesso".


----------



## cat (12 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Potrei scriverci un libro, la prima che mi viene in mente è: PERPLIMERE o PERPRIMERE, questo verbo in Italiano NON ESISTE, esiste perplesso che non è un participio, ma un aggettivo.
> 
> 
> Se mai fosse stato recepito in italiano il relativo verbo latino che era perplectere al massimo avremmo dovuto dire PERPLETTERE, ma dato che non esiste, continuiamo a dire "restare perplesso".


 

si, l'ho letto di la.
hanno iniziato a usare quella parola è ora è diventata l'ossessione 2007.

Sai, ti confesso che l'ho cercata anch'io. non l'avevo trovata, non esiste? frutto di sinapsi inesistenti.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2007)

A me da fastidio il TVB brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DietroLaLavagna (12 Luglio 2007)

*Ti stai zitto*

Nella lingua italiana, il "Ti stai zitto" non esiste. Ma la mia professoressa di lettere, alle medie, mi diceva frequentemente così. Ricordo che proveniva da Sorrento (NA).


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Luglio 2007)

DietroLaLavagna ha detto:


> Nella lingua italiana, il "Ti stai zitto" non esiste. Ma la mia professoressa di lettere, alle medie, mi diceva frequentemente così. Ricordo che proveniva da Sorrento (NA).


 
torna dietro la lavagna.
sui ceci...in ginocchio.

ma che diamine vorresti dire col fatto che veniva da Sorrento?

E allora?

ripeto: E allora??


----------



## DietroLaLavagna (12 Luglio 2007)

*dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> torna dietro la lavagna.
> sui ceci...in ginocchio.
> 
> ma che diamine vorresti dire col fatto che veniva da Sorrento?
> ...


Cosa significa la tua "doppia" domanda? Ho detto che era originaria di Sorrento (NA) per fare capire che, nonostante non utilizzasse la corretta lingua italiana, era nostra patriota. Ma il peggio è che era insegnante di lettere.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me da fastidio il TVB brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
A me affatto, quando me lo scrivono le mie figlie!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

io non sopporto la parola " confronto"


si lo so..è idiota..ma proprio mi irrita i nervi..forse è perchè penso a chi la usava spesso...si ..è legata ad una persona di sesso femminile....


nemmeno a me piace il TVB, tranne se ad inviarmelo è la mia bestia che solitamente me lo urla dalle scale....

e comunque l'uso della messaggistica contemporanea che vede un italiano banalizzato.

L'uso del cellulare puo' diventare una occasione per scrivere in maniera sintetica ma non per questo meno intensa e bella quello che vogliamo comunicare...per quale motivo dobbiamo semplificare anche quel momento?

Meno consumo  a favore della qualità..alla faccia di omnitel..tim...e compagnia cantando.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*Dietro alla lavagna .-)*



DietroLaLavagna ha detto:


> Nella lingua italiana, il "Ti stai zitto" non esiste. Ma la mia professoressa di lettere, alle medie, mi diceva frequentemente così. Ricordo che proveniva da Sorrento (NA).


 
ma dai..era una licenza dialettale...se non ti avesse ripresa tante volte magari ne conserveresti un ricordo migliore...mi sbaglio Lavagna?


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Luglio 2007)

DietroLaLavagna ha detto:


> Cosa significa la tua "doppia" domanda? *Ho detto che era originaria di Sorrento (NA) per fare capire che*, nonostante non utilizzasse la corretta lingua italiana, *era nostra patriota*. Ma il peggio è che era insegnante di lettere.


 
ahhhhh ecco.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *io non sopporto la parola " confronto"*
> 
> 
> *si lo so..è idiota..ma proprio mi irrita i nervi..forse è perchè penso a chi la usava spesso...si ..è legata ad una persona di sesso femminile....*
> ...


 
Non e' per nulla idiota infatti e' schifosamente vera questa cosa....

Mi piace leggere codeste cose costi' al mattino di fronte a un ottimo caffe' annacquato 

	
	
		
		
	


	













"giorno Catus Infamae Dentato


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' per nulla idiota infatti e' schifosamente vera questa cosa....
> 
> Mi piace leggere codeste cose costi' al mattino di fronte a un ottimo caffe' annacquato
> 
> ...


"confronto" mi fa pensare a collettivi femministi


----------



## Iris (13 Luglio 2007)

Io non sopporto "portare avanti"....tipica espressione politichese
Portare avanti una discussione, portare avanti un'idea, portare avanti una riforma.
Chi porta avanti in genere rimane fermo.


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2007)

*emigrata*



DietroLaLavagna ha detto:


> Nella lingua italiana, il "Ti stai zitto" non esiste. Ma la mia professoressa di lettere, alle medie, mi diceva frequentemente così. Ricordo che proveniva da Sorrento (NA).



strano però...sarà andata via da anni la professoressa, perchè da queste parti si dice "statt zitt"...


io non sopporto "hai capito?" e peggio ancora "ha capito"

...quando la sento ho un piccolo trauma mentre faccio le dovute condiderazioni della persona che ho di fronte, poi mi dico -vabbè è un errore come gli altri, e intanto faccio il suo gioco, perchè per qualche secondo, magari non la seguo più....


----------



## DietroLaLavagna (13 Luglio 2007)

*miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dai..era una licenza dialettale...se non ti avesse ripresa tante volte magari ne conserveresti un ricordo migliore...mi sbaglio Lavagna?


Licenza dialettale?!?! Ovunque ci sono "licenze dialettali", ma a scuola non andrebbero utilizzate. Pensa ad una classe di 20 alunni, ove ognuno sente la propria prof. (di lettere!!!!.....o forse alle medie si denomina d'italiano) che urla: "Ti stai zitto", "Ti stai zitta", "Vi state zitti".....dovevamo essere noi a correggere lei.....ecco perchè avevo sempre un casino di "paciughi" color rosso sui compiti in classe.....non capiva l'italiano!


----------



## DietroLaLavagna (13 Luglio 2007)

*dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ahhhhh ecco.


Permalosetta!!!!!! Guarda che non ho nulla contro chi proviene dall'Italia centro-meridionale! Dal tuo intervento, ho forse capito cosa ti stessi intendendo.
Ciao.


----------



## DietroLaLavagna (13 Luglio 2007)

*iago*



Iago ha detto:


> strano però...sarà andata via da anni la professoressa, perchè da queste parti si dice "statt zitt"...
> 
> 
> io non sopporto "hai capito?" e peggio ancora "ha capito"
> ...


Bè, la laurea credo che l'avesse conseguita.....quindi, da "Statt zitt" siamo migliorati a "Ti stai zitto/a".....qualche passo di progresso lo aveva fatto.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> strano però...sarà andata via da anni la professoressa, perchè da queste parti si dice "statt zitt"...
> 
> 
> *io non sopporto "hai capito?" e peggio ancora "ha capito"*
> ...


col..."capisci?"...come reagisci!?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

*dietro alla lavagna*



DietroLaLavagna ha detto:


> Licenza dialettale?!?! Ovunque ci sono "licenze dialettali", ma a scuola non andrebbero utilizzate. Pensa ad una classe di 20 alunni, ove ognuno sente la propria prof. (di lettere!!!!.....o forse alle medie si denomina d'italiano) che urla: "Ti stai zitto", "Ti stai zitta", "Vi state zitti".....dovevamo essere noi a correggere lei.....ecco perchè avevo sempre un casino di "paciughi" color rosso sui compiti in classe.....non capiva l'italiano!


 
ma certo che sono d'accordo...era una battuta...credevo che cosa fosse circoscritta a quella frase.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2007)

*senza offesa...*

"Avere le palle" non mi piace per nulla...
Escluso nella versione del Trap "...mettere gli attributi sul piatto"


----------



## Iris (13 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Avere le palle" non mi piace per nulla...
> Escluso nella versione del Trap "...mettere gli attributi sul piatto"


Ancor meno "donna con le palle"...praticamente un flipper.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Luglio 2007)

Io l'espressione che odio (sarà che la usa spesso mia suocera) è " sei un'aquila".










  la odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Giulia


----------



## cat (13 Luglio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Io l'espressione che odio (sarà che la usa spesso mia suocera) è " sei un'aquila".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non è tanto complimentosa tua suocera però!!!!!


la mia ex suocera era una stronzona da urlo!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2007)

*Detestabili*

In ordine di importanza:

Un attimino

Piattaforma sindacale (o di qualunque altra specie)

E' vero (intercalato)

Sul congiuntivo ho steso un velo pietoso che ormai è una cerata!!!
Bruja



x Miciolidia
il confronto confronta le possibilità confrontabili di due confrontanti che nel confrontarsi applicano detto confronto come sostantivo e declinazione del confrontare.


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2007)

*mi segui??*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> col..."capisci?"...come reagisci!?!?



male come sopra...


un'altra del genere è "mi segui?"  magari con una piccola presuntuosa pausa... nell'illusione di un "si, ti seguo"


buuuurrrrpppp


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In ordine di importanza:
> 
> Un attimino
> 
> ...


 

é vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..ma aspetta un attimino . 

	
	
		
		
	


	











la piattaforma  mi fa venire i vermi verdi

E' vero " lo odiavo cosi tanto da piccola che avevo intolato cosi una signora odiosa,,la signora "è vero" appunto.

 e un attimino mi irrita il sistema nervoso centrale e periferico...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non è tanto complimentosa tua suocera però!!!!!
> 
> 
> la mia ex suocera era una stronzona da urlo!!!!!


vallo a dire a lettrice... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









cavolo ..apriremo un therad sulle socere...da mori 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cat fallo tu.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> col..."capisci?"...come reagisci!?!?


male...


ma ci si puo' rendere impermeabili...capisci?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vallo a dire a lettrice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho deciso di mettermi in commercio e vendere kit per eliminare le suocere... 

hai la casa infestata dalla suocera? (e qui foto di una donna disperata, tipo quelle che non riescono ad eliminare il calcare) Da oggi c'e' Lo Sterminasuocere...rapido ed efficace elimina anche le suocere piu' insistenti e funziona anche con suoceri e cognate!!!

E non rido che non c'e' un cazzo da ridere


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

Io non tollero (oltre chi dice "io non tollero") tutte quelle maiuscole iniziali che non servono nelle lettere, come Amministrazione, Organizzazioni Sindacali, Assessore, Ente, Dirigente, Dottore, ecc. ecc. ecc. Non tollero chi scrive "ecc. ecc. ecc."  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   .
Non digerisco "Egregia signora", e, soprttutto....

 *il cognome prima del nome. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

*a questo proposito ...*



Rita ha detto:


> Io non tollero (oltre chi dice "io non tollero") tutte quelle maiuscole iniziali che non servono nelle lettere, come Amministrazione, Organizzazioni Sindacali, Assessore, Ente, Dirigente, Dottore, ecc. ecc. ecc. Non tollero chi scrive "ecc. ecc. ecc."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non tollero chi si firma fregiandosi di titoli che ha, né tanto meno chi si fregia di titoli che non ha. In Italia, per esempio, basta avere una laurea per essere 'Dottore', mentre nel resto del mondo è 'Dottore' solo chi ha conseguito un dottorato. Questo la dice lunga sull'Italia. 
(scusatemi l'ot)


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

*aggiunta*



sorry ha detto:


> Io non tollero chi si firma fregiandosi di titoli che ha, né tanto meno chi si fregia di titoli che non ha. In Italia, per esempio, basta avere una laurea per essere 'Dottore', mentre nel resto del mondo è 'Dottore' solo chi ha conseguito un dottorato. Questo la dice lunga sull'Italia.
> (scusatemi l'ot)


ah ... e in ogni caso trovo fastidiosa la parola 'dottore' ... ahahah


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io non tollero (oltre chi dice "io non tollero") tutte quelle maiuscole iniziali che non servono nelle lettere, come Amministrazione, Organizzazioni Sindacali, Assessore, Ente, Dirigente, Dottore, ecc. ecc. ecc. Non tollero chi scrive "ecc. ecc. ecc."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo alcuni studiosi chi scrive il cognome prima del nome proviene da ceti sociali medio-bassi o bassi. Vi risulta?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Io non tollero chi si firma fregiandosi di titoli che ha, né tanto meno chi si fregia di titoli che non ha. In Italia, per esempio, basta avere una laurea per essere 'Dottore', mentre nel resto del mondo è 'Dottore' solo chi ha conseguito un dottorato. Questo la dice lunga sull'Italia.
> (scusatemi l'ot)


Firmarsi dottore è ridicolo. Ma ancora più ridicolo quelli che si definiscono dottore a voce, presentandosi, o le mogli che vengono in ufficio e invece di chiedere "c'è mio marito?" chiedono se c'è il dottore...
Però non sono d'accordo sulla questione che poni sul confronto con il resto del mondo. L'istruzione che dà l'università italiana (quella seria, almeno) in altri paesi te la scordi... è che poi i laureati li tratta male. Quindi a mio avviso il dottore lo merita un laureato italiano molto più di un "dottorato" inglese, per esempio...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni studiosi chi scrive il cognome prima del nome proviene da ceti sociali medio-bassi o bassi. Vi risulta?


Lo trovo più una questione di "posizione sociale", di potere, che di ceto di provenienza. Hai mai sentito (per la par condicio) parlare di Prodi Romano o di Berlusconi Silvio? O di Azzeglio Ciampi Carlo? O di Montezemolo Luca? Invece si sente sempre parlare dell'opeario Rossi Carlo.
Pensa che sul mio contratto di lavoro, sta scritto: il Dirigente  dott. Pinco Pallino e la dipendente Pallina Pinca (senza titolo, per me, ovviamente)


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Però non sono d'accordo sulla questione che poni sul confronto con il resto del mondo. L'istruzione che dà l'università italiana (quella seria, almeno) in altri paesi te la scordi... è che poi i laureati li tratta male. Quindi a mio avviso il dottore lo merita un laureato italiano molto più di un "dottorato" inglese, per esempio...



Ahahah ... questa favola valla a raccontare fuori dall'Italietta, vedi che ti dicono... 
A parte che il dottorato non è mai equiparabile alla laurea perchè sono due cose diverse, a te risulterebbe che l'università italiana sia la più seria nel mondo? ahahah ... mi risulta l'esatto contrario!!  
Un PhD conseguito in Inghilterra è quanto di più eccelso uno possa vantare a livello di titoli.
Mi dispiace doverlo dire, ma con argomentazioni come le tue  gli italiani sono soliti consolarsi a vicenda. E sono soliti fare la figura dei provincialotti ... un passetto fuori dai confini ...


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Ahahah ... questa favola valla a raccontare fuori dall'Italietta, vedi che ti dicono...
> A parte che il dottorato non è mai equiparabile alla laurea perchè sono due cose diverse, a te risulterebbe che l'università italiana sia la più seria nel mondo? ahahah ... mi risulta l'esatto contrario!!
> Un PhD conseguito in Inghilterra è quanto di più eccelso uno possa vantare a livello di titoli.
> Mi dispiace doverlo dire, ma con argomentazioni come le tue  gli italiani sono soliti consolarsi a vicenda. E sono soliti fare la figura dei provincialotti ... un passetto fuori dai confini ...


P.S. vorrei precisare che insegno in una università italiana, lo preciso affinché nessuno pensi che io sia il solito cervello fuggito che spara a zero ...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Ahahah ... *questa favola valla a raccontare fuori dall'Italietta, vedi che ti dicono... *
> A parte che il dottorato non è mai equiparabile alla laurea perchè sono due cose diverse, a te risulterebbe che l'università italiana sia la più seria nel mondo? ahahah ... mi risulta l'esatto contrario!!
> Un PhD conseguito in Inghilterra è quanto di più eccelso uno possa vantare a livello di titoli.
> Mi dispiace doverlo dire, ma con argomentazioni come le tue gli italiani sono soliti consolarsi a vicenda. E sono soliti fare la figura dei provincialotti ... un passetto fuori dai confini ...


Sono andata a raccontarla là... e mi hanno pure creduta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Oxford per la precisione.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> P.S. vorrei precisare che insegno in una università italiana, lo preciso affinché nessuno pensi che io sia il *solito* cervello fuggito che spara a zero ...


Nelle tue parole il sostegno alla mia tesi.


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono andata a raccontarla là... e mi hanno pure creduta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io in inghilterra ho vissuto (e fatto ricerca) per 6 anni, quindi so di cosa parlo. Fai tu. Se vuoi avere ragione ad ogni costo te la do.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> P.S. vorrei precisare che insegno in una università italiana, lo preciso affinché nessuno pensi che io sia il solito cervello fuggito che spara a zero ...


Un po' ci ho insegnato anche io, in nobile e prestigiosa università italiana. 
Credo sia la peggio organizzata del mondo, piena di baroni strapagati che fanno tutto meno che insegnare, favoritismi e ribalderie all'ordine del giorno. Io parlavo della preparazione dei laureati, però... Forse grazie a ricercatori preparatissimi e sottopagati, che fanno anche da docenti e che tirano avanti 'sta carretta priva di fondi.


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Un po' ci ho insegnato anche io, in nobile e prestigiosa università italiana.
> Credo sia la peggio organizzata del mondo, piena di baroni strapagati che fanno tutto meno che insegnare, favoritismi e ribalderie all'ordine del giorno. Io parlavo della preparazione dei laureati, però... Forse grazie a ricercatori preparatissimi e sottopagati, che fanno anche da docenti e che tirano avanti 'sta carretta priva di fondi.


Non hai insegnato da strutturata, e nemmeno da contrattista ... si desume da quello che dici dell'università. Per esempio, i 'ricercatori preparatissimi'. Passo e la chiudo qui.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Io in inghilterra ho vissuto (e fatto ricerca) per 6 anni, quindi so di cosa parlo. Fai tu. Se vuoi avere ragione ad ogni costo te la do.


Sei inutilmente aggressivo. Tu parli della tua esperienza, io della mia.
Come mai hai fatto ricerca in inghilterra? Hai appena detto di non essere un cervello fuggito... Sei un cervello fuggito (e rientrato), allora...
E dove ti sei laureato? In Italia magari... eppure ti hanno preso a far ricerca là...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Non hai insegnato da strutturata, e nemmeno da contrattista ... si desume da quello che dici dell'università. Per esempio, i 'ricercatori preparatissimi'. Passo e la chiudo qui.


Contrattista...
Non sono una ricercatrice... Non ce l'ho fatta...


----------



## sorry (14 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non sono una ricercatrice... Non ce l'ho fatta...


Questo depone a tuo favore ... ahah ... ci stiamo dando entrambi la zappa sui piedi non trovi? ahah

p.s. tutto puoi dirmi tranne che io sia aggressivo!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> Questo depone a tuo favore ... ahah ... ci stiamo dando entrambi la zappa sui piedi non trovi? ahah
> 
> p.s. tutto puoi dirmi tranne che io sia aggressivo!


Hai ragione, non sei aggressivo. Diciamo che sei tranchant.
E ovviamente palavo dell'università prima del 3+2, vecchio ordinamento per intenderci.
Ciaoooo


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> Secondo alcuni studiosi chi scrive il cognome prima del nome proviene da ceti sociali medio-bassi o bassi. Vi risulta?


Il fatto è che in tutti i questionari viene chiesto prima il congome e poi il nome ed in chi non è "preparato" crea confusione sulle precedenze!
Questo è una cosa su cui applico tollerza perchè l'ignorantissima burocrazia crea in dissidio!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho deciso di mettermi in commercio e vendere kit per eliminare le suocere...
> 
> hai la casa infestata dalla suocera? (e qui foto di una donna disperata, tipo quelle che non riescono ad eliminare il calcare) Da oggi c'e' Lo Sterminasuocere...rapido ed efficace elimina anche le suocere piu' insistenti e funziona anche con suoceri e cognate!!!
> 
> E non rido che non c'e' un cazzo da ridere


La mia è soprannominata lo squalo perchè come loro è sempre in movimento per mangiare.... ha una aggraziata figura a campana... le caviglie come il collo.... ci avrei provato ad eliminarla ma è un insulto alla medicina... l'hannpo data pèer spacciata tre volte e tutte le volte hpo avuto il piacere di guardare con molta ironia i primari delle terapie intensive e delle rianimazioni!!!
Come sempre ognuno ha la sua croce e qualcuno ha tutto il Golgota!!!
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il fatto è che in tutti i questionari viene chiesto prima il congome e poi il nome ed in chi non è "preparato" crea confusione sulle precedenze!
> Questo è una cosa su cui applico tollerza perchè l'ignorantissima burocrazia crea in dissidio!
> Bruja


Cara Buja, anche io sono "tollerante" (e già la parola non mi piace) con chi utilizza prima il cognome. Non tollero invece l'utilizzo discriminante della lingua. E' il meccanismo per cui in certi uffici la donna è sempre la signorina Anna e l'uomo sempre il dottor Rossi, anche se la "signorina Anna" (signorina anche a 50 anni magari con marito e figli) ha un master in economia e il dottor Marrone non si è mai nemmeno diplomato...
E non lo dico per la forma. Ma perchè a mio parere questo determina conseguenze pratiche sulla credibilità delle persone. Insomma quando a una riunione c'è la signorina Anna e il dottor Rossi, pur di pari grado, la signorina è quella che finisce a fare il caffè, il dottor Rossi è quello che poi verrà considerato il responsabile della pratica e che riceverà l'elogio successivo.


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Cara Buja, anche io sono "tollerante" (e già la parola non mi piace) con chi utilizza prima il cognome. Non tollero invece l'utilizzo discriminante della lingua. E' il meccanismo per cui in certi uffici la donna è sempre la signorina Anna e l'uomo sempre il dottor Rossi, anche se la "signorina Anna" (signorina anche a 50 anni magari con marito e figli) ha un master in economia e il dottor Marrone non si è mai nemmeno diplomato...


 
In effetti rtrovo risibile ed esilarante chi non sulla targhetta di un ufficio, uno studio professionale od un albo specifico fa sfoggio di titoli ed benemerenze.
Ma si sà ognuno si pèresenta con quelle che crede sia la parte più importante...
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti rtrovo risibile ed esilarante chi non sulla targhetta di un ufficio, uno studio professionale od un albo specifico fa sfoggio di titoli ed benemerenze.
> Ma si sà ognuno si pèresenta con quelle che crede sia la parte più importante...
> Bruja


Ciao. Credo tu abbia risposto prima che io finissi di correggere il post. Volevo più che altro parlare degli effetti pratici di queste scelte linguistiche che di forma... Mai userei il titolo parlando di me... Ma apprezzo che in ufficio me lo si attribuisca, finchè lo si usa per gli uomini o anche per i superiori...
Ricorderò sempre quel pranzo (non era nemmeno lavoro, ma politica, tutti "pari" per ruolo, cioè nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , solo ruoli di partito) in cui il mio accompagnatore presentò i presenti come "arch. Rossi", "ing. Neri", dott. "(non lo era) Marroni" e... "la Rita". Dopo cinque minuti mi chiesero di andare a fare delle fotocopie di un documento al negozio vicino (a me, l'unica donna, a cui avrebbero dovuto invece porgere la sedia) e parlando di me come "la segretaria"...


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Ciao. Credo tu abbia risposto prima che io finissi di correggere il post. Volevo più che altro parlare degli effetti pratici di queste scelte linguistiche che di forma... Mai userei il titolo parlando di me... Ma apprezzo che in ufficio me lo si attribuisca, finchè lo si usa per gli uomini o anche per i superiori...
> Ricorderò sempre quel pranzo (non era nemmeno lavoro, ma politica, tutti "pari" per ruolo, cioè nessuno
> 
> 
> ...


E' un classico.... io mi sono divertita una sera a tormentare uno di questi trilaureati assolutamente insipienti, quasi tipo totano.  Gli facevo domande a cui NON poteva rispondere perchè sapevo che non ne aveva la preparazione!....... che serata, mi sono levata tutti i sassolini che avevo sparpagliati in  tutte le scarpe....!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La mia è soprannominata lo squalo perchè come loro è sempre in movimento per mangiare.... ha una aggraziata figura a campana... le caviglie come il collo.... ci avrei provato ad eliminarla ma è un insulto alla medicina... l'hannpo data pèer spacciata tre volte e tutte le volte hpo avuto il piacere di guardare con molta ironia i primari delle terapie intensive e delle rianimazioni!!!
> Come sempre ognuno ha la sua croce e qualcuno ha tutto il Golgota!!!
> Bruja


senti la mia sembra una prugna secca... ma non quelle polpose... non ha manco 50 anni...ed e' piena d'acciacchi, internamente le manca quasi tutto...fuma come un turco che quando ride scappano pezzi di catrame...e' convinta che tutte le mamme debbano essere cessi come lei, per cui io sono gia' eliminata dalla categoria... non capisce perche'le donne usino creme, porta i capelli corti a spazzoletta... e tralascio vestiario e cervello perche' non mi pare bello sparare sulla croce rossa!!!

Ora mi scuso che ho da fare


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Luglio 2007)

non sopporto chi sbaglia i congiuntivi....

per me è peggio dell'orticaria...


----------



## cat (15 Luglio 2007)

io detesto chi si mette ancora Rag.  tra il cognome e il nome.


----------



## sorry (17 Luglio 2007)

Trovo di una volgarità estrema e gratuita coloro che usano parole che fanno riferimento al defecare e che le inseriscono in qualsivoglia contesto. Molto in voga, e uso abbondantissimo, purtroppo, anche in questo forum, soprattutto in alcuni utenti.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> Trovo di una volgarità estrema e gratuita coloro che usano parole che fanno riferimento al defecare e che le inseriscono in qualsivoglia contesto. Molto in voga, e uso abbondantissimo, purtroppo, anche in questo forum, soprattutto in alcuni utenti.


 
Per parte mia chiedo scusa per aver riportato quei versi sulla "scuola salernitana, ma non potevo proprio eliminare la parola defecazio perchè era parte integrante del testo e del senso ...
Per il resto credo che come ben dici non sia necessario rivolgersi, salvo casi sporadici, a questi termini quando ci sono parole analoghe altrettanto efficaci.
Bruja


----------



## sorry (17 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per parte mia chiedo scusa per aver riportato quei versi sulla "scuola salernitana, ma non potevo proprio eliminare la parola defecazio perchè era parte integrante del testo e del senso ...
> Per il resto credo che come ben dici non sia necessario rivolgersi, salvo casi sporadici, a questi termini quando ci sono parole analoghe altrettanto efficaci.
> Bruja


Ma bruja ... su ... quei versi sono un'autentica chicca! Non mi riferivo affatto a te! Tu e fedigrafo siete così civili e forbiti nel parlare, dovreste essere un esempio.  
Ti auguro una splendida giornata.


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> Ma bruja ... su ... quei versi sono un'autentica chicca! Non mi riferivo affatto a te! Tu e fedigrafo siete così civili e forbiti nel parlare, dovreste essere un esempio.
> Ti auguro una splendida giornata.


 
Ricambio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quanto a Feddy, non mi ci accomunare troppo (detto fra noi ha una pessima reputazione di sciupafemmine) ...... diciamo che si resta sul piano della reciproca stima a distanza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Però devo ammettere che comunque nei modi ha tratti da gentiluomo!
Bruja


p.s. x Feddy... per l'ultima frase ci aggiustiamo sotto Natale, in periodo strenne !!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stavo giustop controllando se avevo con me tutte le carte di credito...m'è ancora andata bene , và!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> In Italia, per esempio, basta avere una laurea per essere 'Dottore', mentre nel resto del mondo è 'Dottore' solo chi ha conseguito un dottorato.


Non è vero del tutto. In diversi paesi si può diventare 'Dottore' anche senza laurea e dottorati, se l'attività intellettuale dell'individuo in questione non sia classificabile in alcun modo. Io ad esempio sono 'Dottore' in Tecnologie Informatiche, perché ho iniziato con l'informatica negli anni '70, intesa allora come radio- e telefonia, ed in assoluta mancanza di strutture pubbliche o private, in grado di insegnare più di quanto (ormai) sapevo


----------



## Old Paolo (17 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è vero del tutto. In diversi paesi si può diventare 'Dottore' anche senza laurea e dottorati, se l'attività intellettuale dell'individuo in questione non sia classificabile in alcun modo. Io ad esempio sono 'Dottore' in Tecnologie Informatiche, perché ho iniziato con l'informatica negli anni '70, intesa allora come radio- e telefonia, ed in assoluta mancanza di strutture pubbliche o private, in grado di insegnare più di quanto (ormai) sapevo


----------



## Ciao (17 Luglio 2007)

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4409&ctg_id=44


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2007)

*sgamata!*



Ciao ha detto:


> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4409&ctg_id=44






















































ti sei venuta a difendere il tuo perplimere????









































benvenuta anche a te!!!!


----------



## Old Paolo (17 Luglio 2007)

Ciao ha detto:


> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4409&ctg_id=44


 
Grazie del contributo, non si finisce mai di imparare, e ne estrapolo solo la parte "dubitativa " e futuribile..



> ma se sia o meno destinata ad entrare nei vocabolari è una riposta che può essere data soltanto dalla continuità e dall’ampiezza della sua diffusione nei prossimi anni.


 
Fermo restando che resta una parola per me fastidiosa


----------



## Ciao (17 Luglio 2007)

Io l'ho letta pochissimo, non mi sembrava esistere, non la capivo e mi sono informato, se dovessi votare la metterei al bando.


----------



## Old Paolo (17 Luglio 2007)

Ciao ha detto:


> Io l'ho letta pochissimo, non mi sembrava esistere, non la capivo e mi sono informato, se dovessi votare la metterei al bando.


 
Anch'io la bandirei e finchè non la inseriscono nel vocabolario per me continua a non esistere.


----------



## Old Angel (19 Luglio 2007)

Odio la parola Evoluzione quando la sento e la leggo mi vengono i brividi.

Lei si è evoluta questo ha fatto si che la natura modificasse il mio DNA facendomi crescere un paio di belle corna.


----------



## Mari' (19 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Odio la parola Evoluzione quando la sento e la leggo mi vengono i brividi.
> 
> Lei si è evoluta questo ha fatto si che la natura modificasse il mio DNA *facendomi crescere un paio di belle corna.*


alla fin fine ti sei arricchito di qualcosa ... ognuno ha le sue corone


----------

